# Dump Truck Driver Needed - Appleton, WI



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

Anyone with a dump truck who can be hired for hauling snow needed.

Contact me: [email protected] or 920-731-3126

I have some places to dump in the Neenah and Appleton area but any other sites are welcome. Also, if you don't haul and know of places to dump snow or someone else who does haul, please forward their names to me.

MUCH APPRECIATED! :waving:


----------

